# Dell DE051 Intel 82801EB ICH5 AC'97



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi - 



> Computer
> Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
> Internet Explorer	6.0.2900.2180
> ...


My hugs grant wishes so if you solve my problem and get me my driver, I'll give you a hug - Thanks TSF!

Summary:
*Audio Adapter	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller*
*Motherboard Name	Dell Computer Corporation Dell DE051*


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try this link:
http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/adi/1985/1985WDM_3630.zip

If that does not work, pls. include Device Instance ID for the audio device.

EDIT:
Try this link too: http://pixel01.cps.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/rc_drive.htm
(scroll down to XP part)


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

"include Device Instance ID"

What is that and how do I get that information?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Never mind Device Instance ID first (you can get that in Device Manager - Properties | Details tab).

Have you tried the links? I suggest you try the Intel link (see EDIT part).


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, they both failed.

Also - I've tried several other links and it keeps asking me to install the driver on startup - so I accept and I get the following images: (Note: I DON'T have realtek!)

Image 1
Image 2


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you install the chipset driver first (link below)? 

http://download.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/infinst_enu.exe


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's some more detailed images:

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage6.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage4.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage5.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage3.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage2.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage.jpg

This is a fresh install, the sound was working before when it was stock bought - no one tampered with anything. Hopefully, this helps. It's x86 bit, also.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I installed that, it worked, but I don't see the results anywhere.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here, this may help.

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage7.jpg


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh ok... if you have previously installed other audio drivers, I suggest you uninstall this device first. Also remove them from ADD/REMOVE programs as some might have installed a related program in there. Reboot and install the driver from intel.

Also refer to this instruction: http://download.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/adi_release_notes.pdf

I have serious doubts if the driver would not work as they are for Intel 82801EB ICH5 chipset and i865G motherboard.

Anyhow if the intel drivers do not work after doing everything above, then give complete PC brand/model and include Device Instance ID of the device in question (right click on the device in question and select Properties | Details tab).

EDIT:
I checked all the image links you posted and yes, it should not be REALTEK that is why you need to uninstall the Realtek audio driver and any Realtek related programs before you install the driver from intel. The driver from intel is for SoundMax.... which after checking one of the images that you linked containing Device instance ID information, I can say that they are an exact match.

However I also see the image below (one of which you have linked) and I do not understand how this one fits in this thread.... please enlighten me as I may have missed something.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I found out I had two "drivers" installed, I uninstalled them both with Revo Uninstaller - completely wiping them from my PC.

Now what?

Check about to see the Device instance ID - I posted a crapton of pictures.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Please read my last post again... made last minute EDIT :grin:


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Umm, you got that image from my signature Trigger - LOL

I swear.

Here's 3 more images.

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage9.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage10.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage8.jpg

I'm not following - uninstalled all other drivers - shouldn't I only need just one? - I did Google searchers they all led to spyware.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, My apologizes - THIS image I accidental posted - it's from my photobucket account sorry.

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage.jpg

That one :lol: sorry


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

No harm done... :grin: I thought that was your subtle way of telling me and the others that you are overloaded with TSF work :laugh:.

Did you read the instructions (link to a PDF document in my last post)? It says there to uninstall other audio controller drivers (in your case, REALTEK). Do this both in Device Manager and in ADD/REMOVE programs. If you have done this already then reboot and install the driver from intel website.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

double post.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I did uninstall using Revo - how do I uninstall using device manager? also, I got stuck at step 2 on page 3 of that PDF - I don't get where I go.

I'm sorry, It's 2Am and I've been building this computer all day and installing Os after Os, and this is really frustrating me right now since I usually know what to do.. I'm just really tired. Thanks for your help, Trigger.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you mean right-click on "*Multimedia Audio Controller*" and click "*Uninstall*"?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Taken from PDF file... (I added some needed info/instructions in GREEN text).

====================================

*INSTALLATION AND REMOVAL INSTRUCTIONS*

Installation or Update of Analog Devices SoundMAX 4.0

NOTE: Remove any previously installed driver using the instructions
in the next section.

From the task bar, click on Start -> Run.


In the Run dialog box, type X:\path\setup, 
where X:\path is the full path to the root of the installation media. Extract the files first in a folder Example: C:\Documents and Settings\TSF\Desktop\audio driver\setup.exe
When upgrading or reinstalling, a dialog will appear. Select Reinstall and press Next.
Click on the OK button or press the ENTER key.
Click on the Next and OK prompts as they appear. "Hardware Installation" dialog box may appear in the case of unsigned driver releases when the valid driver security catalog file is not included in the install set. The dialog box is warning that SoundMAX software has not passed Windows Logo testing. Press "Continue Anyway" to install unsigned driver.
Reboot the system to complete the installation.

Or to make this simple... just extract the files and double click on SETUP.EXE


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Undocked Windy said:


> Do you mean right-click on "*Multimedia Audio Controller*" and click "*Uninstall*"?


YES!!! exactly what I mean.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

stupid double posts. sry.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, got it.

Now, just to make sure; THIS is the driver I install, correct?: http://download.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/infinst_enu.exe

So, I'd type: C:\Documents and Settings\Gypsy\Desktop\infinst_enu.exe


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Undocked Windy said:


> Okay, got it.
> 
> Now, just to make sure; THIS is the driver I install, correct?: http://download.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/infinst_enu.exe
> 
> So, I'd type: C:\Documents and Settings\Gypsy\Desktop\infinst_enu.exe


The above is the CHIPSET driver. Download and just double click on the *infinst_enu.exe* file.

This is the AUDIO driver: http://download.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/5[1].12.1.3713_ADI_SM4_SF.exe

I also noticed in one of the images you linked before that your ethernet controller also has a yellow mark in Device Manager. I think you need this too:
http://download.intel.com/design/motherbd/rc/PRO_v8.0_65293_Win2KXP.exe

Again... download them to a folder or your Desktop and just double click on the files to extract and install them.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay, I'll install them all then.

Before, I do so is there any.. order I should take into consideration?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, we usually follow in the order of...

1. Chipset
2. Video
3. Audio
4. LAN


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

As soon as the Chipset install finished, a popup came asking me to install a realtek audio thing, here's a screen grab after trying to install the hardware http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImage2.jpg

Now what?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Geez that's weird... skip that and install Audio driver instead.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I did as told and God just doesn't want me to get sound!

ERROR HERE after "finishing" (went to 100%) then got this error:
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j256/zimreall/NewBitmapImagertttert.jpg


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I rebooted, tried it got the same error.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Just to clarify on the system hardware...

What model of DELL is this (ex. Dell Dimension)?
What is the specific model if applicable (ex. Dell Dimension 1100)?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, according to AIDA32 - 

*Motherboard Name* _Dell DE051_
*Audio Adapter* Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller

I believe it's Dimension, yes.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going to try this.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...s&releaseid=R105155&formatcnt=1&fileid=135650


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok looks like you have a Dimension 1100 indeed... try this link for all XP drivers that you may need...start with Chipset driver:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...emID=DIM_CEL_1100&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

The above method I tried worked - 

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...s&releaseid=R105155&formatcnt=1&fileid=135650

I really can't thank you enough - all your ideas lead me to that. Kuods to you and this is one more reason to donate and love TSF!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep... I believe so too given the exact model. I was hoping you would provide what was on the label of the computer :grin: and not from AIDA32. I checked DELL website and NONE showed a model DE051. However Google hits point the DE051 as Dimension 1100/B110.

I am still wondering why intel drivers did not work as they matched the chipset and motherboard models.

Anyhow, I am glad you found the correct driver now.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah - this is why i hate dell.. but this is my moms computer and this was a late mothers day gift (i completely cleaned it out both hardware and software and reinstalled the OS - and thanks to you for topping it off)

Thanks!

later!


----------

